# Pre-existence of the Soul



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 5, 2005)

Does anyone have a good handle on the pre-existentianism theory of the soul?


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't

But C. Hodge does

Systematic Theology, Volume II, Anthropology, chapter III, origin of the soul, section one Theory of Preexistence. pg 65.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, if I can stir up some trouble here, traducianism is the most effective way to refute pre-existence.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Well, if I can stir up some trouble here, traducianism is the most effective way to refute pre-existence.



 to traducianism


----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by py3ak_
> ...



 I agree


----------



## py3ak (Aug 5, 2005)

Very nice. Last time we started traducianism most of the response was negative. W.G.T. Shedd talked me into it. A friend of mine was talked into it by Hodge's belief in creationism. Who talked you into it?


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Very nice. Last time we started traducianism most of the response was negative. W.G.T. Shedd talked me into it. A friend of mine was talked into it by Hodge's belief in creationism. Who talked you into it?



Gordon Clark does a fine job on this subject.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 5, 2005)

Which one of his books is that in?


----------



## Peter (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



How? And I thought Creationism was the Reformed position. (though I am open to either). Infact, traducianism seems to imply pre-existence (not exactly in a pathagorean sense admittedly) by suggesting that souls exist in the seeds of their parents.


----------



## crhoades (Aug 5, 2005)

See thread


----------

